# Gartenbambus tot??



## Capelle (31. März 2007)

Hallo!!
Habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Gartenbambus.... er ist über den Winter ganz Braun geworden  
Muß dazu sagen, das meine Eltern und mein Nachbar jeweils einen Ableger von dem Bambus auch in ihrem Garten haben und der genauso aussieht??
Besteht da noch die Chance, das der nochmal Grün wird?? Oder kann ich mich schon an die Arbeit machen um ihn auszubuddeln??
Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, trägt er jede Menge Samen?? Wobei ich mal gelesen habe, das wenn der Bambus mal blüht, die ganze Sorte Weltweit blüht und danach kaputt geht, wobei ich aber nicht weis, ob dieses stimmt???
Grüßerle
Detlev


----------



## rainthanner (31. März 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

Hallo Detlef, 


da hast du kein kleines, sondern ein großes Problem, denn der ist hin. 
Er hat ganz sicher letztes Jahr geblüht. Pech, denn dies geschieht nur sehr selten und es ist sein Todesurteil. Er wird zwar von unten grün nachtreiben, aber das hält nicht lange. 

Ich hatte die gleiche Sorte und meiner wurde nicht mehr. Ich habe ihn vor zwei Wochen ausgestochen und eingemüllt.  

Na ja, siehs von der positiven Seite: 
Ist wieder Platz für was neues.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (31. März 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

Hallo Detlef, 

noch ein Bild von meinem: 







Gruß Rainer
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/9/8/Bambus02_thumb.jpg


----------



## Manuela (31. März 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

Hallo Capelle,

unser Bambus hat den Winter sehr gut überstanden.

Wir hatten ihn sogar letzten Oktober umpflanzen müssen da wir umgezogen sind.

Wollte Bilder rein stellen , aber leider zu groß und ich weiß nicht wie man die kleiner macht.

Liebe Grüße


Manuela


----------



## rainthanner (31. März 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

hat auch nix mit dem Winter zu tun, sondern mit der Blüte. 
 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ferryboxen (31. März 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

hallo

habe 8 verschiedene bambussorten im garten - gott sei dank hat noch keiner 

bei mir geblüht.......dann ist aus die maus    

gruss lothar


----------



## rainthanner (31. März 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

ein paar Sorten sollen es angeblich überleben.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## bonsai (31. März 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

Moin,
Der Bambus erschöpft sich in der Blüte total.
Die z. Zt. blühende Sorte steht als Riesenhecke im Garten meiner Mutter.
Also muss ich locker 20 m² Bambus zu entsorgen - Fichtenmoped anschmeissen, alles durch den Schredder jagen, die Stoppeln mit Kompost abdecken und neu bepflanzen. 
Der Bambus treibt nicht mehr neu aus. Alle Triebe blühen. Da Bambus aber eben auch nur ein Gras ist, werden sehr viele der Samen, die nicht von Vögeln oder Mäusen gefressen werden keimen.
Vor ca. 10 Jahren hat ja die erste Sorte geblüht, da habe ich mir einige Sämlinge eingesammelt. 
Im ersten Keimjahr sehen die jungen Bambus wie Rasen aus. Es treiben aber nur 3-4 lanzettliche Blätter aus, mehr nicht. Wer genau hinschaut, erkennt die typische Bambusblattform.

Wer neugierig ist, nimmt sich entweder die reife Saat direkt vom Bambus oder schaut im näheren Umfeld im nächsten Jahr nach den Sämlingen - es werden genug da sein.

Dieses Bambussterben nach der Blüte wird eines Tages auch die Reservate für die Bambusbären in China treffen. Bei der großflächigen Ausbreitung in seinem angestammten Verbreitungsgebiet werden dann ganze Landstriche verkahlen.
Bis der neue Bambuswald auf den verrottenden Halmen des alten wieder aufwächst vergehen einige Jahre.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Silke (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

Hallo Detlev, wie lange hast du den Bambus denn schon? Welche Sorte ist es? Würde mich mal interessieren. Ich hab vor 3 Jahren extra darauf geachtet, welche Sorten ich nehme, damit ich noch lange was von ihm hab.


----------



## Capelle (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

Hallo @ all
Erst einmal Danke für die vielen Antworten......... dann werde ich mich mal an die Arbeit machen und das Prachstück entsorgen  
Und meine Sorte gibt es ja dann wohl nicht mehr so wie mir das nachgegoogelt habe...... die ist dann wohl Weltweit ausgeloschen  

Und zu dir Silke.... Ich kann Dir nich einmal sagen um welche Sorte es sich gehandelt hat, ich hatte ihn selber seinerzeit von Bekannten bekommen weil er ihn loswerden wollte.... er hatte damals ca einen Durchmesser von 20cm und heute nach 12 Jahren ca 170cm... schade um das schöne Stück... aber sowas kann passieren... also auf ein neues  

Grüßerle
Detlev


----------



## rainthanner (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*



			
				Capelle schrieb:
			
		

> Und meine Sorte gibt es ja dann wohl nicht mehr so wie mir das nachgegoogelt habe...... die ist dann wohl Weltweit ausgeloschen


 
kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Nach der Blüte wirft er doch noch Samen ab.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

Hallo,

das alle Bambuse einer Art weltweit gleichzeitig blühen hat einen ganz banalen Grund. Sie sind alles Klone von teilweise einer Pflanze die vor rund 150 Jahren in China gesammelt wurde. Aus dieser/diesen sehr wenigen Pflanzen entstammen alle heutigen in Europa, Amerika angepflanzten Bambuspflanzen. Und wenn dann die Ursprungspflanze ihren Blütezeitpunkt erreicht tun das natürlich auch alle von ihr abstammenden genetisch identischen Repliken . Auch die davon geernteten Samen werden wieder alle gleichzeitig blühen da sie ja keinen genetische Austausch mit anderen Pflanzen der selben Art hatten (außer mit ihren eigenen Klonen). Wie aber schon geschrieben sterben selbst in Asien bei der Blüte einer Art riesige Landstriche ab da es kaum genetischen Austausch gibt (Gräser sind übrigens die jüngste Entwicklung im Reich der Pflanzen, sie sind erst vor 10 (-20?) Millionen Jahren aufgetaucht.

MfG Frank


----------



## ferryboxen (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

hallo

gott sei dank blühen nicht alle bambusarten gleichzeitig - nur immer die ein und der selben sorte.
wenn mal wirklich eine sorte blüht....samen sammeln.
einfach wieder einen neuen bambus pflanzen.da bambus megaschnell wächst,
schließt man jede lücke sehr schnell.
nur immer daran denken....viel wasser und spezieller bambusdünger ist unerlässlich.
bild 1 -  bambus im dritten jahr ( aus nur einem kleinen rizomstück )

bild 2 -  ableger aus rizomstück der selben sorte vom august 2006

und nicht vergessen ......bei manchen arten die rizomsperre nicht vergessen - sonst hat man da bambus wo man ihn nicht möchte.

gruss lothar


----------



## pixelschieber (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gartenbambus tot??*

Hallo allerseits
Ich hoffe, dieser Thread wird noch gelesen. Ich habe den gleichen Bambus wie Detlev (Themenersteller) - und leider auch im gleichen Zustand...
Meine Frage ist die Folgende:
Was könnte man denn mit dem toten Bambus sonst noch anstellen?

Ich habe drei kreisrunde Bambusse in Dreieck, jeder ca. 1 Meter im Durchmesser. Könnte man z.B. den Bambus auf einer Höhe von ca. 1.5 Meter gerade absäbeln und einfach so stehen lassen? Oder mit einer korbähnlichen Umrandug umgeben und alles mit Erde auffüllen und ggf. für __ Kletterpflanzen die Bambusstängel noch weiter verwenden? Oder brechen die Stängel nach kurzer Zeit so oder so ab?
Wer hat Erfahrung oder Ideen? Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------

